# Do you love your Beco?



## beaner0620 (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm looking to buy one, but wanted to get your experience with them. I've heard good reviews from a few people, but wanted to get a few more if you have them. Good or bad.







)

THanks.


----------



## dimibella (Feb 5, 2007)

In theory I do because it is so beautiful and I like the clips and stuff, but IRL, no I don't really love it. The body is too short for my taste and in another thread we were talking about how it always pushes your pants down, which is mega annoying. Plus it does start to hurt after a while for me, and my toddlerhawk never hurt, so I'll be switching back as soon as I have the funds for one.

ETA: my guy was long at birth, so he probably outgrew the length a little quicker than other babies might.


----------



## taramoon13 (Apr 17, 2008)

love mine! ds is 21 mo & still rides in it on occasion. was a bit uncomfortable on my shoulders until i criss-crossed the straps in back, so if you get one try all the different ways of doing the straps until you find the best one for you.


----------



## dimibella (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *taramoon13* 
love mine! ds is 21 mo & still rides in it on occasion. was a bit uncomfortable on my shoulders until i criss-crossed the straps in back, so if you get one try all the different ways of doing the straps until you find the best one for you.

Okay maybe I am dumb, but I totally don't get how you can criss-cross the straps? I have a first generation butterfly if that makes any difference.


----------



## beaner0620 (Jun 22, 2008)

Kelly, Ryder was 21 inches at birth. I don't know how long he is now, but he's still long and he's big. 12 lbs and gaining fast at 7 weeks.

I was torn between this, the babyhawk and the Ergo.

Tara, thanks. I'll try that if I end up going with this one.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Yes, I love mine. I've only had it for a week though, and haven't done a back carry with it yet, so take my comments with a grain of salt.

I'm confused about the pp's comment about the body being short. One of the reasons we chose a Beco over an Ergo is because the body is 3 inches longer (16 inches, the same as the Patapum Toddler carrier, compared to the Ergo's 13 inches). Do other carriers have even longer bodies?

ETA: There are some reviews posted here:

http://www.thebabywearer.com/cgi-bin...ecobutterflyii

That link is for the Butterfly II, but if you search their site they also have reviews for other Beco products.


----------



## beaner0620 (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks Limabean. I wonder if the Butterfly is shorter than the Butterfly 2. ?
I figure this has got to be better than a baby bjorn, so I'll give it a try.







)
I used slings for my last dd. My ds does not like them at all and he's too young to carry like a toddler in them.


----------



## dimibella (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
I'm confused about the pp's comment about the body being short. One of the reasons we chose a Beco over an Ergo is because the body is 3 inches longer (16 inches, the same as the Patapum Toddler carrier, compared to the Ergo's 13 inches). Do other carriers have even longer bodies?

A regular babyhawk is 18.5in long, one with a headrest is 21.5in long and a toddlerhawk is 23.5in long IIRC.

DS was 21.5in long at birth, so really close to your little guy.


----------



## Om Girl (May 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beaner0620* 
Kelly, Ryder was 21 inches at birth. I don't know how long he is now, but he's still long and he's big. 12 lbs and gaining fast at 7 weeks.

I was torn between this, the babyhawk and the Ergo.

Tara, thanks. I'll try that if I end up going with this one.

I have all 3 carriers that you're considering and here's the run-down IMHO.
(listing carriers from narrowest base to widest)
Beco
Ergo
BabyHawk
(listing carriers from shortest body to tallest)
Ergo
Beco
BabyHawk

My DD is 6 months and 16'ish pounds and long. She's just now starting to get her shoulders above the body of the Beco. (Ergo hits at her mid-shoulder area and BH is as tall as her head)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beaner0620* 
Thanks Limabean. I wonder if the Butterfly is shorter than the Butterfly 2. ?

The Butterfly is the same height as the Butterfly 2.
The difference between them is that the Butterfly2 has a removable infant insert compared to the fixed insert in the Butterfly. Also the hood is different from the Butterfly2 to the Butterfly.

I LOVED my Beco for early back carries with a newborn. Now that DD is a little older, I find my BH better and more comfy in the shoulders and waist. (plus it's easier for me to "superman toss" her on my back than to load her into the Beco and swing her around for a back carry)
Both the Beco and the Ergo push my pants down...though the Beco isn't as bad as the Ergo.

Originally I got my Beco for an "easy" sling...and found that it is quick once you're got all the straps adjusted to your specifications. But, for long babywearing...I prefer my BH. (My BH is also comfier in a front carry than the Beco)


----------



## Thandiwe (May 14, 2007)

I love my Beco. I have a friend who has an Ergo, so I've seen that design quite a bit too. Personally, I'm very satisfied with the Beco, though it is difficult adjusting the specs for a different baby. Because it's "enclosed" where the baby sits, you have to adjust the staps and clips to fit a new baby. Unfortunately with all the safety features, it's difficult. The Ergo, which places baby right against your body, doesn't have that problem. I love my Beco for long carries. I'm a wrap-addict, but I really love the ease of the Beco for speedy carries. Long term, it's very comfy.

If at all possible, I would definitely try them both irl.


----------



## sarahope (Feb 5, 2009)

I "test-drove" a beco butterfly 2 and an ergo before purchasing the beco. They were both great carriers and I know I'd have been happy with either one. I love the internal seat of the beco and how easy it is to get my 7 mo old onto my back. He loves it too. I completely recommend it! But I know the other carriers mentioned in this thread are great too and it seems to come down to preference. Do you have a bw group near you where you could try them? Your body/baby may have a perfect fit with one carrier and not another.


----------



## sarahope (Feb 5, 2009)

Also, the Butterfly 2 doesn't push my pants down at all. I'm only 5'4'' and have a short torso. But I do tend to wear low rise. I do occasionally worry about the muffin-top effect of the lowrise jeans and beco waistband. Meh.


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

I have the Beco Butterfly and I don't love it, I have Beco regret. I've fiddled with the straps forever but it's still just not comfortable, I prefer a mei tai or onbu.


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

i have a 4th Generation Beco that i really like a lot. i don't think i'd want a carrier like the butterfly where you have to put the baby into it first, though. seems like a total pain. and honestly if i wanted one with that feature, i think i'd be more inclined to get a Calyx since they get such great reviews.


----------



## taramoon13 (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dimibella* 
Okay maybe I am dumb, but I totally don't get how you can criss-cross the straps? I have a first generation butterfly if that makes any difference.

mine is not a first generation, so don't know if you can criss-cross or not, but the way it works on mine is that you just cross the straps and hook on the opposite sides and you obviously don't use the sternum strap.sorry that's not a great description. mine came with a photo booklet showing the different positions.i think they are shown online too.


----------



## Curlyfry7 (Jun 20, 2007)

I have a babyhawk, a beco 4th generation, and a beco butterfly-I think it was one made when they were designing the butterfly I, so it has the non-removable infant insert but no hood.

Hands down my fave of these is the Beco 4th gen-enough that I am considering another one. The butterfly was a pain with the insert although when DD was younger I was glad to have it for back carries. I never used either beco in front carries-don't like to front carry unless I have to. I can wear the Beco 4th gen for hours. The butterfly was pretty comfy but has extra buckles that hit under my arms, and to me the extra fabric made it warmer.

The babyhawk is pretty good-I will use this for front carries. I find the padding on the shoulder straps a little bulky for going under my arms in back carries, but not painful, just noticeable. It's pretty good for back carries, although not as good as the Beco 4th gen.

So many people prefer different things, it's hard until you actually have the carrier and try it for a while, in different positions. The good thing is there is pretty good re-sale on all of them (considering the economy), with the best being the Beco 4th gen since they're not making them anymore.


----------



## Aries1985 (Feb 29, 2008)

I LOVE mine and use it daily with my 11 month old. It has been a total lifesaver for me!


----------



## NorthernPixie (Dec 14, 2007)

I love mine - still use it all the time with my 17 month old. I have the Butterfly I.


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

I love mine, mainly because i can get DS onto my back without any help and it's trivial to switch wearers without removing the baby.


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

I have a Beco 4th gen and a Butterfly. I do not like the butterfly. By the time I get my baby into it and attempt to get her on my back, she is screaming and terrified - so we've never even gotten to the using it stage, the setting it up stage is so maddening. Way too complicated. With the 4th gen I just clip it around my waist, load the baby on my back, and pull up the straps. Jiggle a little and everyone is happy.

I have the pants pushing down issue when I wear low rise pants... not if I wear normal pants that fit well. So the pants pushing down is a pants problem, not just a carrier problem.

I'm actually trying to sell my butterfly and looking to get either a used 4th gen or some other similar SSC.

So I guess love one of them and hate the other? I wish they still made the 4th gen so you had the option. I don't know, was there some "too similar to the other SSC" thing going on that made them HAVE to get more innovative? Because, yeah, the butterfly is safer, but it's needlessly complicated IMO.

eta - also I have twins and one is considerably fatter than the other - so we'd have to readjust a LOT of stuff using the butterfly, I think... whereas with the 4th gen they both work...


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

I do love 4th Gen and Butterfly. My ds is 3 1/2 and very long...don't know exactly but 95%-tile in height. He's fine in the Butterfly and 4th Gen. But the Ergo is a bit short on him. He can't take a nap in it. But if we go for long hikes in dead heat, it's kinda nice because he's less covered.

fwiw, dh doesn't know how to back carry by himself unless it's with the butterfly.


----------



## D'sMama (May 4, 2008)

Yes, I love my B2, but the sleep hood kind of sucks. It doesn't block DS' view to the sides, so it takes longer for him to settle for a nap when we're in a stimulating place, and it's only got 3 snap settings so it's not actually that supportive for him (but he's only 5 months, so that will work better when he's bigger).

Otherwise, it rocks!







It's our go-to carrier when we drive somewhere, since I'm not a fast wrapper and hate dragging my babyhawk straps on the ground.


----------

